# A thank you to my Great Uncle Arthur Rostron



## GBSS (Nov 18, 2020)

A little early I know but by way of appreciation for his efforts I thought I should post this while I had the opportunity.
My Great Uncle Arthur Rostron was asleep in his cabin when news of Titanic reached him. He immediately ordered his ship, the Carpathia to change course and raced towards the Titanic’s reported position.
At nearly 60 nautical miles away, Carpathia was the closest ship to Titanic and it took her three and a half hours to reach Titanic’s position. Carpathia rescued 710 passengers and crew before returning to New York.
Thank you Uncle Arthur. RIP, job well done!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Was Jack Phillips your great grandfather?

I bet he was...


----------



## GBSS (Nov 18, 2020)

No relation. My Great Grandfather - well just think of soap...


----------

